# Ever Had a Villager that Annoys You?



## Togekiss (Jun 16, 2014)

I have this really annoying Villager named Samson living in my town. Everyday when I walk past him, he always pings me for everything: tools, flowers, fruit, gems, and furniture. It get really annoying and I can't ignore him because he literally lives right in front of me. When I finally got him to move, he decided to stay as if he knew I wanted him to desperately leave!

Do you guys ever have any annoying Villagers like that?


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jun 16, 2014)

Knox does it to me all the time!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 16, 2014)

Anabelle just moved in front of my home.. so you can say her.


----------



## Togekiss (Jun 16, 2014)

Ah, I hate that. I wish you could set where you wanted Villagers to move, so they don't ruin your town setup.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 16, 2014)

The funny part is... I had just gotten Barold out of that spot lool


----------



## pottsy (Jun 16, 2014)

rocco. he was one of my original villagers and i just hated him. especially since he called my hippie in a tone i took as derogatory. i just hated him so much. and he's still on my main street and in my shops sometimes and i can't wait 'til i've cycled through 16 villagers and he is gone forever. i'm also not fond of t-bone or butch. they're my newest villagers. butch moved right into my perfect pear orchard and t-bone moved in at the end of my normal orchard. =/


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

Barold was a problem for me too! he just wouldn't move !


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 17, 2014)

There are too many of them. I'm so happy that they're gone now though. The worst one was definitely Chops. That freaky pedo pig moved right next to Francine and was always stalking her


----------



## Sanguai (Jun 17, 2014)

I really dislike Flip, and I had him in my previous town before I reset. He asked me for all the furniture in my bags all the time, and used to ping me alot. He also randomly appeared in my house and gave me a ton of his pictures when I didn't show much attention to him at all.

I feel bad to say but I threw all his pictures in the Trash and he just kept giving me more.


----------



## mayorpeko (Jun 17, 2014)

I have had many annoying villagers :----( The worst have been Cobb, Hazel, Flo and Elvis. 

I just hated Cobb and Hazel because they were so annoying and their houses were in the worst possible places. Well, Hazel was just plain rude to me. Flo was definitely the worst because she pinged me all the time and actually liked me even though I had been mean to her and ignored her all the time. I danced a happy dance when she moved out yesterday >.< I'm still stuck with Elvis because I got him from the void and he has lived in my town for like six months and has never even once wanted to move out...


----------



## Rhea (Jun 17, 2014)

Yuka is probably my worst. She was so moody and full of herself and I was so happy when she moved town but then for some reason she decided to move back!!


----------



## Wabty (Jun 17, 2014)

i flipping hate Rod. he is so ugly and annoying and i hate him


----------



## wintersoldier (Jun 17, 2014)

pancetti annoys me with her mere existence. i honestly just avoid talking to her at all costs... tbh i hope she moves out soon. ;_; she's really killing the vibe, parked in an icky spot and everything.


----------



## Togekiss (Jun 17, 2014)

bonhwa said:


> pancetti annoys me with her mere existence. i honestly just avoid talking to her at all costs... tbh i hope she moves out soon. ;_; she's really killing the vibe, parked in an icky spot and everything.



She won't move if you don't talk to her. The best way to get a Villager to move is to walk past everyone, every 2 days someone should ping you to move. If they don't go back two days and try again. It really works great sometimes.


----------



## NyaaChan (Jun 18, 2014)

Graham at the moment, he is just weird. He has typical Smug conversations but even so he manages to annoy me. His house, I keep giving him geek stuff for him to put it inside, since I've ruined his house in the beginning by selling him nonsense item ands he keeps the same furniture I want him to get rid of and gets rid of the furniture that actually fits him. 
-.-'
His house covered so well is personality. 

For some reason for 2months he is the only villager who never pings.
I'm against making villagers leave but I can't take Graham anymore D=


----------



## LyraVale (Jun 18, 2014)

In the history of my town, I've only disliked 2 villagers. Gruff and Flurry. Gruff because he was ugly, cranky, and annoying. Flurry because she was boring and not too cute (ugly mouth and old man eyebrows) IMO. They both took FOREVER to leave. Flurry went so far as to tell me when everyone else was leaving, which just made me want to smack her every time. I was SO HAPPY when they left town. I've missed everyone else that moved out and felt sad over their goodbye letters, but not these 2. I was really really...just so happy. lol


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jun 18, 2014)

Freckles. I picked her up accidentally off streetpass without realizing it and she plopped her house right in front of mine in the middle of my front yard I was designing. She's been in my town for two months. And WON'T LEAVE. She's never pinged to leave once.


----------



## Queen Greene (Jun 18, 2014)

Beardo. I wanted him at first because he shared the same nickname as someone very close to me. But after my former friend and I parted ways I tried SO HARD to get him to leave because having him in my town was a bad reminder for me, and when he finally did leave I was happy.

But then I decided to restart my town, and he was the FIRST guy to move in. Like, of all of the smugs to start off with, I get him. :'|


----------



## milkysugar (Jun 18, 2014)

GASTON. That mustache along with his tomato nose...so creepy D: I almost reset my town when he first moved in. Thankfully he moved out months ago, but he still lurks main street occasionally -.- Get ouuut.


----------



## Pirate (Jun 18, 2014)

One of my villagers was annoying me today. Marcie mentioned Kabuki was thinking of moving and I tried everything I could to get him to ping. Diving trick, save and quit, whatever I could, but he just wouldn't ping. I wanted him to move anyway because I already have Fang as my cranky so I didn't see the point having another one... so I just gave up bothering, so in the end I loaded up to Isabelle telling me he was leaving. It was really irritating though and Fang was doing this yesterday too, but luckily he pinged eventually... but I wouldn't give up on him because I love him too much...


----------



## Acnlfan2014 (Jun 18, 2014)

You know the orange cat who is call i think its Tammy or Tabby with his big smile its so annoying i cabt stand that with is big smile laughing at me like i was a total ****** i absolutly hate that its make me angry to have him and there are couples of other villagers that annoy ne but Tabby or Tammy is so annoy me alot more tan everyone think


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jun 18, 2014)

Acnlfan2014 said:


> You know the orange cat who is call i think its Tammy or Tabby with his big smile its so annoying i cabt stand that with is big smile laughing at me like i was a total ****** i absolutly hate that its make me angry to have him and there are couples of other villagers that annoy ne but Tabby or Tammy is so annoy me alot more tan everyone think



That's Tabby, and I can definitely see that lol


----------



## ethre (Jun 19, 2014)

Heck yes. Graham.

This little nuisance stayed in my town for 2 months. He got depressed over every. Single. Thing. He got sad over me saying I can't get him fruit or furniture or changing his catchphrase. He even said, when I told him to move away, "Maybe I just wasn't a good enough neighbor and I should stay!" So I had to get one of my other characters to tell him to leave. I hate this guy so much.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 20, 2014)

I've had Bill in my town for a while and he doesn't annoy me as much as he creeps me out. I'm used to villagers wandering around aimlessly and all, but Bill always is out at night standing completely still just looking at a tree. He'll stay like that for a good five minutes! Then he just turns around and stares at me with those wide, impenetrable eyes. In conversation, he's a bit awkward, but doesnt stand out as significant, but these random zone out occurrences irk me tbh.


----------



## Malta_Crossing (Jun 20, 2014)

Roald, Drift, and Knox.
They're all gone now, but it took forever. Drift was the worst. He kept having snide remarks about my friends who would visit, and the first few times he ping'd to move, he reclined his offer saying "I would slack on my training"
Right after he finally moved, another even more awful frog took his place. Dark days.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 21, 2014)

Fuchsia. When I was trying to cycle her out, I got Diana and Ankha almost consecutively in my tent and I can recruit neither since I had a full town. Fuchsia was the random 10th move in.


----------



## Lotte (Jun 21, 2014)

Hopper and Lionel.. Hopper's red eyes creep me out and Lionel looks like an ugly old man. I hope they both leave soon.


----------



## NeoVerona (Jun 21, 2014)

*Berold: his face is just a mash-up of ugly. Ugh. I hate seeing him around on my main street. *


----------



## Blu Rose (Jun 21, 2014)

Champ...
I don't really like Jocks in general, but he just... ugh.

A friend of mine really dislikes Octavian.
"..., sucker!"


----------



## Krea (Jun 21, 2014)

Curlos and Cobb. Curlos is worse. Been trying to get him to move. He kept calling me the sarcastic nickname "genius". Cobb just constantly pings me for things.


----------



## Kissa (Jun 21, 2014)

Hamphrey because he won't leave


----------



## otter. (Jun 22, 2014)

Chrissy...

She's so creepy and it bothers me. I also love Roald but he's getting annoying because even though I did a reset he just loves to keep being in my town. Don't get me wrong, he's not really annoying personality-wise but it's like I don't want him in my town.  I think I may reset again (I didn't get past the first parts yet) so I get different villagers. Though Chow is so cute.  I don't want to lose him.


----------



## Alice (Jun 23, 2014)

Limberg. Oh jesus, Limberg. Looking at him physically hurt me. I got used to him but then I accidentally pushed him and he got very rude with me. Like he wasn't just angry, he was straight up spitting out insults. Stupid cranky personality.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jun 23, 2014)

Peggy. She was one of my starting five, and I made the mistake of talking to her, which led to pings and playdates galore. The more she asked of me, the more I hated her! And it took a long time to get her out, too.


----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh gosh, i used to have Bella in my town, but thank goodness she already moved out. I currently have Samson and Prince in my town, which are both not my cup of tea at all. 

For some reason, i really loathe Prince's appearance, like how it looks like he has unshaved facial hair. I don't know if anyone else sees it the same way, but it really annoys me, haha. One time he offered to move from town because he wanted to start a "new adventure" so i agreed with it, but then he said something about how i must've been happy he was leaving, so he was staying until i got upset about it??????? ?? ??

Also, in my old town, i used to have Curlos who happened to move right in front of my house. Each time i went to go into my house, he happened to be standing/roaming around near my home.


----------



## roseiscrossing (Jun 23, 2014)

boone. never moved and was never outside ever


----------



## Delphine (Jun 24, 2014)

I really hated Freckles... She moved into a horrible spot, her eyes were too far apart... Brrr...
I didn't like Bella as well... but Freckles was really the worst xD I had her once in WW, I didn't like her then, so she only brought back bad memories in NL.

But as I grew up I began to learn how to appreciate each villager - even Chow, yeah. And I feel like it is nice to sometimes change your mind about a villager you thought you would hate but actually like a lot, like I did with Whitney.

...Freckles being the exception to the rule... I'll never love her...


----------



## SilverSun247 (Jun 24, 2014)

Marshall, he sold me a fake Spooky PAinting for 7,000+ bells and constantly asks for stuff. And Mjelle(or whateer it is). She moved RIGHT in front of my roost. I had alot of flowers and trees set up to make it look nice but nooooooo, SHE RUINED IT ALL! AND SHE IS UGLY! I'm waiting for the day she moves. Maybe then I can get the unicorn from my other town.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 24, 2014)

Pompom


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 24, 2014)

Nope, not even one.


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 24, 2014)

Merry. SHE WAS INCITING ME TO KILL HER!


----------



## ACVillager (Jun 24, 2014)

So far I haven't had one that's super annoying, the main annoyance is if I don't like their house position and I want them out! 
But, I remember this time when I used to play ACCF on the Wii, I had that blue alligator in my town, I think her name is Ali, she was in my town for sooooooo long, months and months and months, and I hated her so much, i'd always give her abuse with nets and pitfalls, and ignore her requests

then one day it actually happened! She moved

When I think back I don't know why I didn't like her, if she moved in my ACNL town, I actually wouldn't mind, because she'd bring back those memories, it's like adding character and personalisation to your town when you have 'history' with a villager, good or bad! lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and Opal too

Ugh!


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeah, we call him "my brother".


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 24, 2014)

axel idefk why he annoyed the **** out of me he was just always walking around with his stupid af **** grin ****ing hell


----------



## Cass (Jun 24, 2014)

I just recently reset my town and not even a day later, Cherry decides she'll move in and RIGHT infront of my house, where my garden was going to go.
I was just staring at her house and plan to make her stay in my town extremely miserable.


----------



## Aryxia (Jun 24, 2014)

Paula. Moved in right beside me, pinged me for pointless crap & took FOREVER to get rid of.


----------



## Statickit (Jun 24, 2014)

_Currently, Hans. He just moved in so I know it's going to be a while before he moves out, but I hope it's soon. :u_


----------



## Astro0 (Jun 24, 2014)

fn quillson is the worst i couldnt believe people like him and urgh he's just urgh


----------



## Isabella (Jun 24, 2014)

QUEENIE. i hated her she was r00d


----------



## Vile (Jun 25, 2014)

I liked Keaton, but he'd ping be all the time too. After three consecutive moving-out-pings, he stayed each one. -_-


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2014)

gigi and bubbles. gigi b/c she's ugly and bubbles BECAUSE SHE JUST WON'T MOVE


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 25, 2014)

Pierce. I freakin hate Pierce.

He made me go get him some modern furniture or something  and I spent like 2000 bells on him and getting bells in city folk is hard and all I got in return was a freakin cardboard box. I was so mad.

So I go complain to pelly about him and he changes his shirt to a plain white shirt which made him look like he was walking around naked. I was not pleased


----------



## Fairytale (Jun 25, 2014)

Chow. He's awful. Terrible.


----------



## cindamia (Jun 25, 2014)

truffles


----------



## bouncybabs (Jun 25, 2014)

truffles has been the bane of my existence since AC for the gamecube. She lived next to Jeremiah, and she would end up harassing him, making him all depressed and whatnot. UGH. She was in my city folk town too when i first arrived.


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 25, 2014)

pango wont move!!!!


----------



## Krea (Jun 29, 2014)

I finally got Curlos out, now Cobb needs to go. I'm getting so sick of him. Interrupts constantly by knocking on my door, and just other annoyances. He did ping once to move out and I told him to go for it, but he backed out of his decision, ugh. I'm hoping he'll ping again today.


----------



## vaivabird (Jun 30, 2014)

no villager has annoyed me as much as buck. ever.
i absolutely despise that horse.


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 2, 2014)

Agnes
That stupid pig never wanted to move...


----------



## Feloreena (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes, freaking Hamlet. I was so happy when he moved out. Rocket was a close second as she plopped her house on top of my only perfect pear tree growing when I started the game to make matters worse.


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 2, 2014)

Hippeux. Please just move out already. Also Rooney, because he put his house right in front of my Town Hall.


----------



## Ghostlyboo (Jul 3, 2014)

Colton! D:< He took forever to move out. I only don't hate him entirely because the entire time I spent trying to TT him out he'd tell me which villagers where planning on moving that day.


----------



## ac_girl26 (Jul 10, 2014)

*I'm a newbie here.*
My most annoying villager is Ruby, mainly because she's just literally annoying. Even if I try being mean to her or not talking to her, she still likes me.  She just talks too much, always invites me to her house, asks me for favors. She's so clingy and needy! xD


----------



## Marisska (Jul 10, 2014)

Hippeux, Alli and Doc. Fortunately I could void them


----------



## Rachel Ray (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh man, Moose. I remember when I finally got rid of him I decided to remake my town. I was so happy and then I saw Moose. It was like he followed me!


----------



## Meira (Jul 11, 2014)

Pancetti and Keaton. 
Every time i talked to Pancetti she would always yell and be rude about it (Her dialogue would be all caps) and that just annoyed me. I think it was just her personality but still it was annoying. She did stop though.
As for Keaton, he randomly moved in as my 10th villager from Streetpass and landed on my path near the train station -.-
Luckily, April Fool was around the corner so I got his picture and he left after a week.

In general I think random villager plotting is the most annoying thing that can happen in the game


----------



## n64king (Jul 11, 2014)

Del. He wouldn't move away, he always sells me fake art, he always wants to buy my items for too cheap, he always gives me crap gifts, just get the heck outta here


----------



## Creamy (Jul 11, 2014)

Bertha, in my old town.
She moved, but she was actually a cute hippo. She always pesters me but i never do the favors she asks of lol.


----------



## Jou (Jul 11, 2014)

Moose and... _Greta_.

I hated Greta.. she was always super rude to me.


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 11, 2014)

*chops*

i hate him so much as soon as he moved into my old town i died a little on the inside. he's ugly and smug villagers are so flirty (i hate their personality so much). i must have been really unlucky because he flirted _almost all the time_.


----------



## D-Anii (Jul 11, 2014)

At first it was walker, but I loved him after talking with him so much that I didn't want him to move anymore.


----------



## Xavier of Dale (Jul 12, 2014)

Scoot, cause he is an eyesore and he annoys me with his dialogue and his perpetual not-moving state and Elise because absolutely everything about elise.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 13, 2014)

I love Cobb, but he asks me for stuff constantly, so that's kind of annoying.


----------



## jessidubs (Jul 13, 2014)

I hate Charlise. Not a cute one and always pings me for my rare items I may be holding. Accidentally got him from my sister after visiting nooooo!


----------



## Deadlamb (Jul 14, 2014)

Curlos moose and peggy I disliked the most.


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 15, 2014)

I thought Scoot was okay at first, but now he just bothers me. Deli (my personal spy) keeps letting me know that Scoot is sick ... too bad Scoot.


----------



## Jaden (Jul 15, 2014)

Ever since Paula moved in she's been more and more annoying. She asked me to change her catchphrase only to copy another villager's greeting not too soon after. Then she kept saying "broski" all the time D: It's cute when a jock says it, but totally not for her.

Also, she is a little rude sometimes. Like when you talk to her and don't want to give her a perfect fruit she can not really deal with it. Ugh I wish she would move out soon but as of now she has been sticking to my town like glue. >: Oh and her weird character design is peeving, too. Bear with a headband... no way!


----------



## claudiacole (Jul 15, 2014)

diva put her house right infront of my bridge



and didn't leave for 8 months


----------



## Nage (Jul 16, 2014)

broccolo always coming over/not moving out >>'

diva always pinging me for useless stuff lmao

when zell decided to stay, that annoyed me despite me liking him as a villager


----------



## Vulpixi (Jul 17, 2014)

Hippeaux, Cousteau, and Miranda. Juat because they refused to move!


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 18, 2014)

i love mira, she's my absolute favourite, but she won't stop pinging me for useless things when i need to unlock more pwps and move out villagers


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Graham has been pretty cool for the most part, but lately he's gotten into the habit of sending my male character female clothes. So far I have gotten a geisha wig, a yellow hair ribbon, and two dresses from him. What are you trying to say Graham? >_<


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh you have no idea.
I pretty much despise at-least 3 snooty villagers: Mathilda, Mallary, and Greta.
Mathilda was one of my starting villagers in my first town and...she got aggravating after a while. Constantly putting fossils and unnecessary furniture in her house and she was always...well mean to other villagers and me. Seriously, she hated Sydney's catchphrase of "sunshine", there's something nasty about that kangaroo. Thankfully she moved and I had no problem with that at all.
And now we come to the most annoying ones, Mallary and Greta.
They both came from the void and been living in my second town for 2 months now, and they *WILL NEVER LEAVE*.
In-fact, I just pray that they will leave so that I can no longer see their faces. (Especially Greta with her demon eyes of dooom).


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 18, 2014)

Marcel destroyed my perfect path, never took a step outside, and took 3 months to move out.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 18, 2014)

I disliked Canberra...first day I met her she sold me a fake painting, and was always rude to me >_> She moved out quick tho


----------



## Ebony Claws (Jul 19, 2014)

Tessie said:


> I disliked Canberra...first day I met her she sold me a fake painting, and was always rude to me >_> She moved out quick tho


Yessss
I hated Canberra.
She moved in when I wanted to get a dreamie. 
She put her house right smack dab where I wanted to put a path. 
And when I tried to cycle her out, _Filbert moved out._
_Filbert my baby_

Canberra can go-
Never mind

Also Portia in my old Wild World town was the absolute worse.
She was so rude to my character Meep for no reason. 
She was so mean that I ruined her house. It had a fossil and shells in it >


----------



## Grizzly4Life (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't like to dislike villagers but Jerimiah is making it really difficult to like. He keeps putting my other villagers in bad moods. you know when you see them chatting you think aww cute so you click to see what's up and his like SPARROW YOU TRAIN TOO MUCH or CHOPS YOU NEED TO LIKE WHAT I LIKE and they stomp off upset. I'm like Jeremiah why D: Also not too found of Angus who is just grumpy at me no matter what I do to help him. Alli isn't on my happy list either cause she just can't be found D:


----------



## rose star (Jul 20, 2014)

In Wild World years ago, Bluebear moved into my town and I found her SO annoying. I couldn't stand her!

...Now, though, Bluebear's my next-door neighbor in New Leaf, and I love her to pieces and want to keep her; so I guess I've had a change of heart.


----------



## lauraplays1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Croque OH CROQUE!!!
He was my replacment for Phoebe.. OH PHOEBE WHY DID U GO?!??!? His catchprase is his problem... 'as if'...
COME ON!!!!
GALA WHY?!??! YOUR MY FAVE VILLIAGER WHY ARE YOU FRIENDS WITH HIM?!??!


Im a better resetti :3


----------



## D i a (Jul 20, 2014)

Annoying villagers? Hmm. I'd have to say that Agent S kind of annoyed me, placing her house somewhere I needed open. >_<
Also... I don't actually remember his name, but the purple mouse, with a blue hat on? Rod, maybe? I found him kind of annoying.
I also find many of the smug villagers annoying, Hippeaux, for example. The only smug villagers I've really liked so far were Curlos and Shep. I also liked Jacques, I think his name was. Black bird, green hat? Yeah.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 21, 2014)

any villager that has the deep voice and angry eyebrows annoy me pretty much. I can't stand jocks either and their ladybro-ness. I hate that word lol. And they only talk about athletics so it's just ehhh.


----------



## Prawn (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes, absolutely! I still do thanks to Colton refusing to move out. I got him originally from my friend's town and he's been living in mine ever since. At first, I didn't think having him around was too bad until he started bombing me with requests, mainly making deliveries for him. Now I just ignore him and pay attention to my other villagers.

Oh Colton, please ask to move soon.


----------



## KyokoSmile124 (Jul 21, 2014)

I do not know why, but I always just really hated Peggy.


----------



## ibelleS (Jul 22, 2014)

Lyman was one of my first villagers and I think I shouted in happiness when he moved away after like four months
I couldn't handle him calling me Ladybro all the time. I just couldn't.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 22, 2014)

I hated Hans. I'm glad he finally pinged me to move. Now Bam is moving in, woohoo.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 22, 2014)

I hated Hazel and Chops with a passion, and I'm glad they moved out >.>
At the moment, I dislike Chrissy for some reason. I dunno, there's just something about her that I don't like...


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 22, 2014)

Charlise annoyed me so much, just waltzing into my town and parking her house on my freshly-placed bushes and path. Ever since then I've disliked her. 

I tried everything to get her to move, ignoring her and befriending her, but she wouldn't budge for a long time. Eventually she left on her own, thankfully.  Took me forever to replace those bushes though.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Jul 22, 2014)

I had Diana in one of my towns once. She was incredibly snarky and annoyed me more than any other villager in the game.


----------



## leepotato (Jul 23, 2014)

I hated Sterling so much. :<
I hate all jock villagers, they're annoying imo.
But Sterling... Omg, he was in front of my town hall and it took AGES to move him out -.-


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes, so much! Charlise! She keeps bullying my Pudge about his catchphrase and he keeps complaining to me and getting all sad about it. By the way, his catchphrase is "wudgy" which by the way is also the last name I made up for him- he just loves his last name that much thats why.  Also she planted her dumb house behind the restraunt I'm making and I was going to use the back of the house for a PWP but obviously I can't put it there.


----------



## Candy83 (Jul 28, 2014)

Velma.

She was one of the first five starting villagers from my first town Applewin.

The Snooty goat had an attitude problem. She was more a Crank than any Cranky I have met in the game outside the possibility of Cranky frog Croque.

I was delighted to get rid of her.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Togekiss said:


> I have this really annoying Villager named Samson living in my town. Everyday when I walk past him, he always pings me for everything: tools, flowers, fruit, gems, and furniture. It get really annoying and I can't ignore him because he literally lives right in front of me. When I finally got him to move, he decided to stay as if he knew I wanted him to desperately leave!
> 
> Do you guys ever have any annoying Villagers like that?



yep. rasher was annoying. deena was extremely annoying in wild world.


----------



## EchoSonchou (Aug 1, 2014)

Uuuuuggghhhh That dumb kangaroo Sylvia has been in my town forever and won't move despite me NEVER talking to her after our first meeting. I hate where her house is, too. D: 

But for you guys having problems with them moving where you don't want them to, those little square display board PWP's are your best friend! I put them all over the place where I don't want villagers, and then you can kind of herd them into a good spot.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 1, 2014)

EchoSonchou said:


> Uuuuuggghhhh That dumb kangaroo Sylvia has been in my town forever and won't move despite me NEVER talking to her after our first meeting. I hate where her house is, too. D:


Everybody hates Sylvia, seriously she's the villager that gets put up for adoption a lot.
I know she isn't one of the best Uchi's (Pashmina FTW), but she isn't that bad...though her design just screams Early Animal Crossing.


----------



## chromedome (Aug 1, 2014)

Astrid, Eugene, and Tex. Tex just moved out today, maybe because I kept burying pitfall seeds outside his door. He'd moved right in front of Town Hall and I wanted him out before he even got there.


----------



## squirtle (Aug 1, 2014)

CHERRY. My amount of hatred for that dog wow.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 1, 2014)

Bianca. It took her forever to move out.


----------



## Toot (Aug 1, 2014)

Right now the only villager bugging me is Fang. He's relentless with the letters. Blowing up my mailbox. I get a new letter everyday. I know it's what your best friend villagers do, but god. It's a cycle town. I cannot wait for him to move. I've been trying for 2 months now. Not an in game months, a real 2 months. lol


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Sep 25, 2014)

lauraplays1 said:


> Croque OH CROQUE!!!
> He was my replacment for Phoebe.. OH PHOEBE WHY DID U GO?!??!? His catchprase is his problem... 'as if'...
> COME ON!!!!
> GALA WHY?!??! YOUR MY FAVE VILLIAGER WHY ARE YOU FRIENDS WITH HIM?!??!
> ...



I know this is about one or two months later, but, you shouldn't take villagers' catchphrases negatively. That's how Croque came to be my best friend in my game. Think of it this way: he has a nice house, doesn't he?


----------



## Radda (Sep 25, 2014)

Sparro,Jay I hate them all


----------



## xxxmadison (Sep 25, 2014)

i love mitzi and today is her birthday and i forgot so i just grabbed something out of my closet (customized baby bear)
she was all like oh thanks im uh touched 
ungrateful little 
ugh i still love you though


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 25, 2014)

Barold


----------



## piichinu (Sep 25, 2014)

Lyman
Moose
Doc

and more


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 25, 2014)

merengue's interior of her house annoys me 
When I used to have Eugene. SO ANNOYING. He pinged me all the time, I hated that stupid koala omg.


----------



## KittyBoton (Sep 26, 2014)

*I think the closest to annoyed at the moment is Pecan's house placement. It's not too bad, atleast she didn't take down the trees with her. I love her house, and I asked her to move in from my campsite. Anyways, I haven't talked to her much yet, but I will, I hope I don't regret this.*

*But for real though, I CAN'T STAND PASHMINA. OH MY GOD. SHE WAS SO STUCK UP. All my villagers hated her! She was fighting with them all, and only Whitney liked her. They lived beside eachother, coincidentally enough. I wanted to like whitney, but in this game she was a reaaaaaaaal *****. So I imagined her and Pashimna being *****es together. I was happy to see them both go.*


----------



## ajamplunk (Sep 26, 2014)

Omgg... Chalise moved in again! I don't like the big bears... Why are there two types of bears?!


----------



## oranje (Sep 26, 2014)

I wasn't too happy with Prince or Gruff when they moved in. Prince was in a horrible spot (and I thought he looked ugly) and Gruff was ugly and I already had a villager with his personality so whatever he said was kind of boring to me. :/


----------



## mayorofskyloft (Sep 28, 2014)

̴̪̖̠̗̞͓̺ ͚̜͎ ͎̦͍̱͓́ ̲̦̼͝T̜͍͇̭̠́ ͜R̶̖ ͈͈͚̥̖U͙̝͈ ̪̪̖̪̦͉F̨̣̗͈͓̳ ̜̘̤͈̲F͙͇̯͝ ̴̩͎̹L̘̹͖̟̘ ̶̻̘̗̜̝E͔̼͇̕ ̜̭̪̥̘̮ͅS͏ ͏ ̀ ̱̹͇̜ ̸̦͕ 


_I'll never forget truffles....._


----------



## chiheerios (Sep 29, 2014)

I hated peck. Hate, hate, hated peck. He was supper annoying and his house was ugly and I was so happy he moved


----------



## Coach (Sep 29, 2014)

Flo. She is a stalker. Her house is right behind mine, and I see her literally every time I turn on the game. Watching. Waiting for a time to strike.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 29, 2014)

Beardo and Phil


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 29, 2014)

Baabara >: T


----------

